# 2016 MLB Season



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

Major League Baseball returns today!!! You can post anything related to the current 2016 MLB Season here!!!

What are your favorite teams?

Mine are the Houston Astros!!! Hoping for them to make the playoffs this year and finally win the World Series. A full year of Carlos Correa will certainly help plus the rotation led by Dallas Keutchel.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm a Yankees fan, I just want Sabathia to have a solid season. Plus I want to see how good the pitchers are this season (mlb wise). Can that KC bullpen be as dominant as last year? We'll see.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

Season opener for my Astros was delayed by snow....tomorrow awaits.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm a Brewers fan. They will be BAD this year. Really bad. Actually I might root for the Astros meself if I choose to follow a secondary team that actually has a chance.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Reds won. I have no idea what to expect this season. Last year was such a disappointment.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

The Houston Astros are poised to strike this year. I have mini season tickets for me and my kids and my parents have season tickets.

Check out this site. Look at the change in value from the previous year. We're going to kill this year....

http://www.forbes.com/mlb-valuations/list/#tab:overall


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Red Sox fan. Excited to watch Betts and Bogaerts progress. Bradley Jr too. Really curious to see just how good Betts can be. Lots of people talking about him contending for MVP. Pitching after Price (and after Buccholz inevitably gets injured) could be a problem, but at least they stacked the bull pen this year. Really Like Eduardo Rodriguez, hoping he improves. Very similar pitcher to David Price, so playing with him should benefit his progression. Not sure what to expect overall. Hoping they can contend for the playoffs and find a way to get rid of Sandoval.

Early Prediction: Pirates over Astros in the WS.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> The Reds won. I have no idea what to expect this season. Last year was such a disappointment.


It's going to be another long year but it will be interesting/exciting to see what we have with all these new young players. We got a lot of them in trades and some have been progressing through the farm system.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cam1 said:


> Red Sox fan. Excited to watch Betts and Bogaerts progress. Bradley Jr too. Really curious to see just how good Betts can be. Lots of people talking about him contending for MVP. Pitching after Price (and after Buccholz inevitably gets injured) could be a problem, but at least they stacked the bull pen this year. Really Like Eduardo Rodriguez, hoping he improves. Very similar pitcher to David Price, so playing with him should benefit his progression. Not sure what to expect overall. Hoping they can contend for the playoffs and find a way to get rid of Sandoval.
> 
> Early Prediction: Pirates over Astros in the WS.


Why the Pirates?


----------



## razzleDazzle2150 (Sep 27, 2014)

go mets!!


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

The kid on the Colorado Rockies is on FIRE right now!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jake Arrieta throws no-hitter!!!!!!! :banana The guy is straight nasty.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

the cheat said:


> Reallyyyyy wanted to see Max Scherzer strike out 21 tonight. Alas, I'll settle for 20 and a tie of the record. Pretty awesome.


Doing it against his old team as well. That wasn't an easy lineup he was going against.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

the cheat said:


> He's had a great few years, personally. And even before this game, he had the second best "game score" by a pitcher, after Kerry Wood.
> 
> Yeah, good stuff...I will never see it but I dreamed as a kid of making it to the majors and being the first to put up 27 strikeouts and no hits/walks allowed in a real "perfect game"...lol


Hopefully the record will fall in our lifetime. Considering no-hitters are now common, the strikeout record still hasn't been broken since 1986.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Being a yankees fan since the early 90's, the league has become a joke. Talk about weak teams all around. The Royals aka defending champs are errily similiar to mid 2000's Twins....


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm not sure who is having the better season Sale or Arrieta. I would probably lean towards Arrieta just because that era is sick.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

M0rbid said:


> Being a yankees fan since the early 90's, the league has become a joke. Talk about weak teams all around. The Royals aka defending champs are errily similiar to mid 2000's Twins....


How can you call the Royals weak when they went to back-to-back World Series? Everyone called them a fluke when they lost to the Giants and all they did was win it the next year. Great fundamental baseball team with a bullpen that can shut down any lineup. They're off to a shaky start this season, but it will be a great pennant race between them and the White Sox in the end.

My main reason for clicking on this thread, somewhat ironically, is to rip on the Blue Jays. My fellow Canadians might get mad, but the team who represents an entire country is a disgrace to baseball. Don't get me wrong, success for the Jays is great for baseball in Canada, and although I was an Expos fan, I do like to see the Jays do well for that reason. The Jays getting to the ALCS last year resulted in an increase in youth baseball signups even out here in BC. That can't be a bad thing.

However, it seems that the Jays have proudly taken the title of being the most arrogant team in MLB. Before I go on, I will say that although Bautista is the most arrogant of the bunch, I have zero problem with his batflip last season. Beltre or Fielder would have done the exact same thing had they hit that homerun to win a playoff series. The Rangers were babies for being offended by it. Obviously the Rangers retaliated for it last week, which is their right. They put Bautista on base when they only had a one-run lead so it was a risky retaliation. That said, they probably knew Bautista couldn't be a team guy and try to use that fastball to the ribcage to try to win the game, but had to carry it on with his hard slide into Odor. If Bautista wanted to do something about getting drilled, he should have run at Bush rather than pick on the smallest dog in the yard... only to get bit by the nicest punch I've ever seen in baseball! Odor's punch wasn't just for the batflip and the hard slide. It was because Bautista is who he is, and countless players in the league have wanted to do that for years!

Lets rewind to earlier in the game... Gibbons had already been tossed from the game. (I didn't watch, but probably arguing balls and strikes, like his team does all the time.) He came back onto the field for the brawl. Then while waiting for his suspension the next day at home against the Rays, he got tossed again! Why MLB only gave him 3 games is beyond me.

Yesterday, Donaldson got tossed for chirping the home plate umpire for what I can only assume was, again, balls and strikes as he ran back to the dugout after a groundout. Today, Gibbons got tossed for the 3rd time in a week in which he also sat a 3-game suspension. Even Toronto's own media described it as...

"Donaldson homered in the first inning Sunday and stared at the Twins' dugout as he crossed home plate.

Minnesota starter Phil Hughes, threw two pitches to the AL MVP in the fifth, one inside and one behind him. Donaldson expressed his displeasure to plate umpire Mark Ripperger.

Gibbons came out of the dugout and argued with Ripperger and West, who came in from his spot at first base, then was tossed. Toronto starter Marcus Stroman hit Kurt Suzuki with a pitch in the bottom of the inning."

Here the Jays are, playing against the Twins, who are 10 games behind the second-last place Tigers in their division, and their MVP player is staring down their dugout after a first inning homerun. I'd throw at him next time up too! I didn't watch the game, so I don't know if warnings were issued after that, but either way I'm not sure why Stroman wasn't tossed for hitting Suzuki in an obvious retaliation. (For the sake of Stroman's career, he needs to learn from less arrogant "leaders" than guys like Bautista and Donaldson, especially with Gibbons managing. Stroman himself is turning into an a**hole with a sense of entitlement.)

No other team argues balls and strikes like the Jays do. Umpires can't call a strike against Bautista without being stared down or sworn at. The rest of the team has taken on a similar attitude at the plate. Last year in the ALDS, the Rangers were just as pissed at the umpires, but the Jays and their media whined about the strike zone like they were being screwed. Like umpires or not, the Jays have gotten themselves to the point where they no longer have a leash. Gibbons is at the point where he is getting tossed for chirping from the dugout and rightfully so. The umpires have had enough of the Jays and when umpires have had enough, it's going to be a long season. Gibbons' ejection count this season is at 4. It will at least double if he's not fired by the All Star Break.

LET'S GO EXPOS! (Or I should say Rays, but that's a whole other topic!)


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

the cheat said:


> What I didn't like was the Rangers waiting til the last moment to hit Bautista. Should have plunked him late in the Saturday night game after it was 5-0. It does set up a nasty potential Sunday game but that happened anyways.


I don't think that's neither here, nor there. Jays media and fans called waiting until the last at bat for Bautista gutless. How was it gutless? How would Bautista getting another AB made it ballsy? If anyone was gutless in the entire situation, it was Bautista for not charging the mound, but rather going after Odor.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sabathia has looked sharp in his last two starts. I hope this continues.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks like that Arrieta steak might be coming to an end tonight.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Man Arrieta fell off the map quick. It was good while it lasted though.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Headed to Red Sox game tomorrow. Haven't been since I was 12. Pretty excited. They're playing really well lately, should be fun.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

The Tigers are on fire. Best offense in baseball.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

When will my Yankees be good again....sigh.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Kevin001 said:


> When will my Yankees be good again....sigh.


I don't know, friend. At least the Mets are doing well.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Karsten said:


> I don't know, friend. At least the Mets are doing well.


I only like the Yankees. :serious:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Can we talk about the turnaround season Verlander is having.....wow. This guy used to be the best pitcher in baseball.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> When will my Yankees be good again....sigh.


I thought they could make a run before they traded Miller and Chapman. I guess they made a business decision and didn't think they would make the playoffs so they went out and got prosepcts.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SA go0n said:


> I thought they could make a run before they traded Miller and Chapman. I guess they made a business decision and didn't think they would make the playoffs so they went out and got prosepcts.


Yeah.....sigh. I don't even know who our best player is anymore. I just hope the turnaround is sooner than later.


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

Go Giants


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah.....sigh. I don't even know who our best player is anymore. I just hope the turnaround is sooner than later.


 I would say its Dillen Betances. He will be a dominant closer for a long time. As far as the other guys, they are old and don't produce anymore.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SA go0n said:


> I would say its Dillen Betances.


Yeah probably so.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

A-Rod leaving too? Oh well. I thought the man had a chance at records but man has he had a horrible year.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> A-Rod leaving too? Oh well. I thought the man had a chance at records but man has he had a horrible year.


In someways I am glad he is potentially leaving the game forever. I always thought that he tarnished the game of baseball. He was definitely no Craig Biggio or Derek Jetter.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jermster91 said:


> In someways I am glad he is potentially leaving the game forever. I always thought that he tarnished the game of baseball. He was definitely no Craig Biggio or Derek Jetter.


Um....you miss spelled Jeter :serious:. Craig Biggio? Not on A-Rod level.....Jeter? Maybe because everything he represented.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Should they let roiders like Barry Bonds and A-Rod in the Hall of Fame? They're numbers are clearly inflated so idk. I would vote those two in, but guys like McGwire and Sosa I would say no.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

SA go0n said:


> Should they let roiders like Barry Bonds and A-Rod in the Hall of Fame? They're numbers are clearly inflated so idk. I would vote those two in, but guys like McGwire and Sosa I would say no.


Yes they had some great accomplishments however they cheated their fellow players. I believe someone such as Peter Rose should be in the hall of fame before A-Rod and Bond.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Um....you miss spelled Jeter :serious:. Craig Biggio? Not on A-Rod level.....Jeter? Maybe because everything he represented.


Craig Biggio was a 2nd Baseman/Catcher that Played for the Houston Astros from 1988 to 2007. He got over 3000 hits and was inducted into the MLB Hall of Fame in 2015.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jermster91 said:


> Craig Biggio was a 2nd Baseman/Catcher that Played for the Houston Astros from 1988 to 2007. He got over 3000 hits and was inducted into the MLB Hall of Fame in 2015.


Yeah he was nice but he is no A-Rod.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah he was nice but he is no A-Rod.


I never said he was.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jermster91 said:


> I never said he was.





Jermster91 said:


> He was definitely no Craig Biggio


Hmm.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm.


I was referring to A-Rod cheating the game of baseball. Biggio and Jeter played the game the right way, not using steroids or trying to make a mockery of the game.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Jermster91 said:


> I was referring to A-Rod cheating the game of baseball. Biggio and Jeter played the game the right way, not using steroids or trying to make a mockery of the game.


Ok I got you. A-Rod is still one of the best ever in my eyes though.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kris Bryant the new Bryce Harper? I think so.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

What teams do you think will make it to the postseason?


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Jermster91 said:


> What teams do you think will make it to the postseason?


AL: Boston in east, Tribe in central, Texas in west. Blue Jays and Royals win wild cards. NL: Nats in east, Cubs in central, Dodgers in west. Giants and Cardinals win wild cards.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

**** this idiot Dave Roberts.

How are you going to pull your pitcher from the game when he's taken a perfect game into the 8th?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its coming down to the wire Lester or Scherzer for NL Cy Young......Lester gets the nod from me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I feel like I am cursing the Reds when I turn on the AM radio and listen to their games. They always seem to be losing when I try to listen to a game.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> I feel like I am cursing the Reds when I turn on the AM radio and listen to their games. They always seem to be losing when I try to listen to a game.


I feel like that whenever i watch the Astros games as well. It is probably stupid but I guess sports fans can be a bit superstitious.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Rick Porcello 22-4 with an ERA just barely over 3.00 and probably the Cy Young winner, never would have seen that coming. Red Sox v. Cubs world series would be really cool. They look like the favorites now but who knows what will happen.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Jermster91 said:


> I feel like that whenever i watch the Astros games as well. It is probably stupid but I guess sports fans can be a bit superstitious.


Are you trying to tell me that when the Red Sox finally won in 2004, that me laying on my "lucky couch" didn't, in fact, influence the game? I thought I helped. 

 :b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cam1 said:


> Rick Porcello 22-4 with an ERA just barely over 3.00 and probably the Cy Young winner, never would have seen that coming. Red Sox v. Cubs world series would be really cool. They look like the favorites now but who knows what will happen.


Porcello is the cy young winner as far as I'm concerned.....runaway.

Sox and Cubs would be epic :yes.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Wow Marlin's Dee Gordon hits a homerun in the first at bat since Jose Fernandez's death. Everyone wearing #16. I don't think there was a dry eye in the house after that. Just overwhelming.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

That was really cool to see. 1st home run of the year too for him. Impossible to watch that video and not feel the emotion.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ortiz has had a hell of a year......mvp caliber season tbh. Crazy.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> Ortiz has had a hell of a year......mvp caliber season tbh. Crazy.


He better win it!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

the cheat said:


> He better win it!


It will be Trout most likely or Donaldson. Ortiz is limited with just being a Dh. But hell you never know.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Kevin001 said:


> It will be Trout most likely or Donaldson. Ortiz is limited with just being a Dh. But hell you never know.


Trout should be the 4 or 5 time defending MVP...With this being his last year and how he's played, I think Ortiz is the fave according to Vegas. If an AL pitcher can win the MVP, then a DH should be eligible too. But ya know voters are pretty dumb lol


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

What about Jose Altuve?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Jermster91 said:


> What about Jose Altuve?


Top 5 in my list. Top 2 or 3 if the Astro's were even close to being in the playoff race. Sadly, it's the most valuable, not most outstanding...it's why Ted Williams hit .406 and didn't win the MVP.


----------



## Tone (Oct 12, 2012)

no 2016 World Series. The world will mass-transmute or apocalytic-end before there is a world series. This is inside information that originates from the north side of Chicago.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I always think the new 1-game wildcard eliminator format is stupid. Everything done in one season all riding in 1 game for the wildcard teams. I think they should consider at least expanding the wildcard to a best 3 out of 5 series. It makes the wildcard teams more relevant. For now, unless the wildcard teams get into the divisional playoffs, in my mind I do not consider them playoff teams. The Giants, Mets, Jays and Orioles to me currently are now in the playoffs.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Jermster91 said:


> What about Jose Altuve?


I was really hoping Altuve might have made it....I'm biased, I'm a huge Astros fan, I have pictures of Altuve with my kids on the field at Minute Maid Park, and my son took the field with him for the National Anthem before a game once, got a signed jersey and also has a signed bat. He's amazing, not just as a player but as a person as well, he's very down-to-earth. Unfortunately to win MVP you have to be a valuable player to your team....which....translated means your team has to win, has to be in the playoffs. It's not fair. I don't agree with it. But that's how the voting usually goes. It doesn't matter if you break every record there is, for the most part, your team has to win or you're out of contention for MVP. It's a shame because I think he should at least be considered but I doubt he will be.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

AllTheSame said:


> I was really hoping Altuve might have made it....I'm biased, I'm a huge Astros fan, I have pictures of Altuve with my kids on the field at Minute Maid Park, and my son took the field with him for the National Anthem before a game once, got a signed jersey and also has a signed bat. He's amazing, not just as a player but as a person as well, he's very down-to-earth. Unfortunately to win MVP you have to be a valuable player to your team....which....translated means your team has to win, has to be in the playoffs. It's not fair. I don't agree with it. But that's how the voting usually goes. It doesn't matter if you break every record there is, for the most part, your team has to win or you're out of contention for MVP. It's a shame because I think he should at least be considered but I doubt he will be.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Jermster91 said:


>


He hits for average but he also has 24 home runs, he can be a power hitter, and his OPS is pretty incredible. And he's fast. In 2014 he became the first player in over 80 years to reach 130 hits and 40 stolen bases before the AllStar game. Ffs. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/José_Altuve


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Pogowiff said:


> I always think the new 1-game wildcard eliminator format is stupid. Everything done in one season all riding in 1 game for the wildcard teams. I think they should consider at least expanding the wildcard to a best 3 out of 5 series. It makes the wildcard teams more relevant. For now, unless the wildcard teams get into the divisional playoffs, in my mind I do not consider them playoff teams. The Giants, Mets, Jays and Orioles to me currently are now in the playoffs.


I don't mind the format of a play-in game for the last playoff spot, but I don't consider these wild card games to be playoffs. It's no different than a 163rd game to break a tie for a division title. It's ridiculous in my opinion that these four teams will be getting postseason patches on jerseys and hats along with all the playoff apparel to sell, just for one game. This isn't football with one-game elimination games for the entire playoffs. No other post-season in sports has a single-eliminations and series'. You can't have a best of 3 or 5 for the wild card teams either. That would make the season another week longer, and it's long enough as it is with wild card teams even in the mix.

I understand why re-alignment and the wild cards came in for the 1995 season, but I miss the good old days where there were two divisions in each league and the division winners made the playoffs. Best of 5 Division Series' used to be questioned as to whether or not it was playoffs compared to the Best of 7 League Championship and World Series'. Now it's one-game play-in games. What's next? Flipping a coin to break ties for division titles and "playoff" spots?

Anyway, for the second season in a row.... GO ANYONE BUT THE JAYS! (I'd love it if the Jays beat the Orioles only to get swept by the Rangers!)

If this Expos fan is going to jump on a wagon, I'd like to see the billy goat finally slayed. A Cubs vs Indians World Series would be unreal to watch. As a betting man however, it's hard not to take the biennial machine that are the San Francisco Giants.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

PGVan said:


> I don't mind the format of a play-in game for the last playoff spot, but I don't consider these wild card games to be playoffs. It's no different than a 163rd game to break a tie for a division title. It's ridiculous in my opinion that these four teams will be getting postseason patches on jerseys and hats along with all the playoff apparel to sell, just for one game. This isn't football with one-game elimination games for the entire playoffs. No other post-season in sports has a single-eliminations and series'. You can't have a best of 3 or 5 for the wild card teams either. That would make the season another week longer, and it's long enough as it is with wild card teams even in the mix.
> 
> I understand why re-alignment and the wild cards came in for the 1995 season, but I miss the good old days where there were two divisions in each league and the division winners made the playoffs. Best of 5 Division Series' used to be questioned as to whether or not it was playoffs compared to the Best of 7 League Championship and World Series'. Now it's one-game play-in games. What's next? Flipping a coin to break ties for division titles and "playoff" spots?
> 
> ...


I don't really care who wins the World Series. I wouldn't mind seeing the Cubs win it and break that drought. I also wouldn't mind if the Dodgers or Jays won it since I both have friends that live in that area. I do not want the Rangers to go anywhere in the playoffs. I would love for them to just choke and be eliminated in 3 games.


----------



## ShawnS5550 (Oct 4, 2016)

Tigers fan. Even though they didn't make the post season Tigers still had a winning season.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Jermster91 said:


> I don't really care who wins the World Series. I wouldn't mind seeing the Cubs win it and break that drought. I also wouldn't mind if the Dodgers or Jays won it since I both have friends that live in that area. I do not want the Rangers to go anywhere in the playoffs. I would love for them to just choke and be eliminated in 3 games.


Rougned Odor is my hero after delivering a punch that spoke for every MLB player not named Jose Bautista.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Madison Bumgarner's greatness will be tested tonight.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Kevin001 said:


> Madison Bumgarner's greatness will be tested tonight.


You meant to say he's carrying the Giants to their biennial World Series championship?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

PGVan said:


> You meant to say he's carrying the Giants to their biennial World Series championship?


That guy is one of the greats. His postseason numbers are unreal. They have a shot, they are my dark horse pick.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm just glad the Mets made the postseason 2 years in a row and with all those injuries, even if it was just 1 game. SF did what SF does in the postseason. Syndergaard tho... god damn.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Pogowiff said:


> I always think the new 1-game wildcard eliminator format is stupid. Everything done in one season all riding in 1 game for the wildcard teams. I think they should consider at least expanding the wildcard to a best 3 out of 5 series. It makes the wildcard teams more relevant. For now, unless the wildcard teams get into the divisional playoffs, in my mind I do not consider them playoff teams. The Giants, Mets, Jays and Orioles to me currently are now in the playoffs.


It was far more unfair before. Back then, if you were the best non-division winner, you'd be rewarded the same as a division winner. My Red Sox would consistently finish in 2nd in the AL East, with the Yankees winning the division, but they'd get the wild card and automatic entry into a 5 game series against a division winner. The way it is now, it's far more important to win your division than before.

The only better solution is having four divisions in the AL and four in the NL and then only division winners make the post-season. Each league would need one more team though, so they could have four divisions of four teams each.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

the cheat said:


> It was far more unfair before. Back then, if you were the best non-division winner, you'd be rewarded the same as a division winner. My Red Sox would consistently finish in 2nd in the AL East, with the Yankees winning the division, but they'd get the wild card and automatic entry into a 5 game series against a division winner. The way it is now, it's far more important to win your division than before.
> 
> The only better solution is having four divisions in the AL and four in the NL and then only division winners make the post-season. Each league would need one more team though, so they could have four divisions of four teams each.


Yeah but I think there is a much better way to determine the better 2nd best division team than a one-off wild card game given it is all after a 162-game season. MLB wanting to maximize profits it would make a lot of sense for them to expand on the wild card series by a few games. Of course as viewers, the one game wildcard has been entertaining on our side.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

the cheat said:


> It was far more unfair before. Back then, if you were the best non-division winner, you'd be rewarded the same as a division winner. My Red Sox would consistently finish in 2nd in the AL East, with the Yankees winning the division, but they'd get the wild card and automatic entry into a 5 game series against a division winner. The way it is now, it's far more important to win your division than before.
> 
> The only better solution is having four divisions in the AL and four in the NL and then only division winners make the post-season. Each league would need one more team though, so they could have four divisions of four teams each.


Montreal and Mexico City will be in MLB, it's only a matter of time. I don't know if MLB wants to expand playoffs any further though.

I would love to see the old system of two divisions per league (even if it means 8 teams in a division), a balanced schedule and the divison winners make the playoffs with every series being a Best of 7. Obviously scaling back playoffs isn't good for revenue so that would never happen.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

PGVan said:


> Montreal and Mexico City will be in MLB, it's only a matter of time. I don't know if MLB wants to expand playoffs any further though.
> 
> I would love to see the old system of two divisions per league (even if it means 8 teams in a division), a balanced schedule and the divison winners make the playoffs with every series being a Best of 7. Obviously scaling back playoffs isn't good for revenue so that would never happen.


I can't really see Mexico City getting a Major League team. I could see Canada getting like a MLB although as to what city, i am not sure where they would put the team.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Pogowiff said:


> Yeah but I think there is a much better way to determine the better 2nd best division team than a one-off wild card game given it is all after a 162-game season. MLB wanting to maximize profits it would make a lot of sense for them to expand on the wild card series by a few games. Of course as viewers, the one game wildcard has been entertaining on our side.


There surely is a better way, but I'd argue that the two wild card teams have to remember they're lucky to be even having a one game playoff for entry into the playoffs. It's tough to finish in 2nd and then complain about anything. I would absolutely love to see them cut back on some regular season games...sadly won't happen.



PGVan said:


> Montreal and Mexico City will be in MLB, it's only a matter of time. I don't know if MLB wants to expand playoffs any further though.
> 
> I would love to see the old system of two divisions per league (even if it means 8 teams in a division), a balanced schedule and the divison winners make the playoffs with every series being a Best of 7. Obviously scaling back playoffs isn't good for revenue so that would never happen.


Agreed. Though with 32 teams, I'd prefer four divisions of four teams per league. I do like the division series and championship series...just wish they were all division winning teams.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Jermster91 said:


> I can't really see Mexico City getting a Major League team. I could see Canada getting like a MLB although as to what city, i am not sure where they would put the team.


Manfred has been on record saying Montreal and Mexico City are his preferred destinations for expansion. They just have issues in Oakland and Tampa to figure out. Tampa is easy to figure out though... move the Rays to Montreal.

There's only one Canadian city that can handle MLB other than Toronto. While Montreal definitely has to break ground on a new stadium, MLB owes the city for what Selig and Jeff Loria did to the Expos.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Big loss by the Sox considering they have to deal with Kluber now.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

PGVan said:


> Manfred has been on record saying Montreal and Mexico City are his preferred destinations for expansion. They just have issues in Oakland and Tampa to figure out. Tampa is easy to figure out though... move the Rays to Montreal.
> 
> There's only one Canadian city that can handle MLB other than Toronto. While Montreal definitely has to break ground on a new stadium, MLB owes the city for what Selig and Jeff Loria did to the Expos.


What Oakland and Tampa need are new stadiums to be built. With the looks of the Raiders moving to Vegas, it should make it easier for the Athletics to get a new stadium.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Damn the Red Sox getting rocked.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

PGVan said:


> Montreal and Mexico City will be in MLB, it's only a matter of time. I don't know if MLB wants to expand playoffs any further though.


Why did the Expos ever ended up relocating to Washington DC? Was it due to declining fanbase due to their recurring poor play, couldn't get a new ballpark, or was Montreal in general are bad fanbase for baseball?



the cheat said:


> There surely is a better way, but I'd argue that the two wild card teams have to remember they're lucky to be even having a one game playoff for entry into the playoffs. It's tough to finish in 2nd and then complain about anything. I would absolutely love to see them cut back on some regular season games...sadly won't happen.


Yeah since I grew up watching the one wild card team advancing to divisional series format growing up, it feels like now that one wildcard team that would've made it is getting robbed. I didn't really watch baseball yet when they were doing 4-team playoff format. But I think the bigger playoff format with more teams keeps more viewers interested deeper into the season. Again leads to revenue reasons for MLB.

Yes I think so too. 162 games really isn't necessary. Games gets watered down and sure some players will lack motivation in some of those games. But again goes to the topic MLB wanting to maximize profits. Baseball at least it isn't as punishing as american football, which 16 games consecutive weeks at least is too much in my view.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Jermster91 said:


> What Oakland and Tampa need are new stadiums to be built. With the looks of the Raiders moving to Vegas, it should make it easier for the Athletics to get a new stadium.


There's a reason the Raiders are looking to move to Vegas. If they can't get a new stadium Oakland, I don't think the A's will have much more luck. It wouldn't surprise me if Oakland is left with the Warriors as their only major pro sports team in a few years.

As for Tampa, the Rays are not getting a new stadium. They've been trying since 2008. There's that, and attendance is pitiful even when the team is good and has committed ownership. It's a failed expansion project in my opinion. Time to move on. Montreal is the perfect destination. Immediate Canada rivalry with the Jays and an even bigger rivalry with Boston in the AL East.



Pogowiff said:


> Why did the Expos ever ended up relocating to Washington DC? Was it due to declining fanbase due to their recurring poor play, couldn't get a new ballpark, or was Montreal in general are bad fanbase for baseball?


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/118868-how-jeffrey-loria-destroyed-the-montreal-exposnationals

This is a fairly good story about it all, written in 2009. Though I don't like how they make Minaya to be a a bit of a bad guy trading the prospects he did. He was trying to give fans in Montreal a playoff team before they left for Washington. To say he got nothing in return isn't totally accurate. The biggest trade was Lee, Phillips and Sizemore to Cleveland for Bartolo Colon in 2002. MLB not allowing them to expand their roster in September that season was the final blow where fans stopped showing up and players largely gave up as well. Minaya kept trying though. He flipped Colon to the White Sox for El Duque (from NYY in a 3-team deal) and a couple nobodies that off-season, but El Duque had a rotator cuff tear and never pitched for the team. He went back to the Yankees for the 2004 season.

Jeff Loria really is the guy who f***ed Montreal out of MLB baseball. Once he owned the team, any ticket bought was helping his effort to either get the team out of Montreal or to do what he did buying the Marlins. The fans knew it so they stopped going to games.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

@PGVan yeah if Montreal comes back, in the AL East, that would be great. Pedro Martinez needs to be a part of the ownership group. He talks about Montreal non-stop.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

What other places in Canada do you see that have the possibility of getting a MLB team?


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Jermster91 said:


> What other places in Canada do you see that have the possibility of getting a MLB team?


Nowhere. Vancouver has the population, but the Mariners would suffer and might even have regional rights for all I know. Vancouver also doesn't have a baseball stadium beyond their little 6000 seater for their Class A team. Montreal is the only Canadian city who can even take a team now while a new stadium is built.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The Giants had the perfect opportunity to steal that game.....oh well.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm Toronto looking even better than last year.......David Price is just a bad omen IMO.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm Toronto looking even better than last year.......David Price is just a bad omen IMO.


It was quite similar as last year's series if you ignore the first two games in 2015. Toronto won Game 3 handily last year and the Rangers never recovered. Just like tonight's elimination game, they had a lead late and gave it away. They got rattled in Game 1 and you could tell after Game 2 that there wasn't much hope of a comeback. Texas seems to buckle under playoff pressure, especially defensively. That should have been an easy double play to end the inning and Odor threw the season away. (With that said, I'm still an Odor fan for making Bautista look like Mr. Potatohead in May and will still wear my Odor jersey with pride because of that! That was the play of the year for a lot of MLB players!) I'm just thankful that that punk Bautista didn't get the game winning hit.

Well, on to the next bandwagon.. hoping the Indians can finish off the Red Sox tomorrow so the Jays don't get too much of a rest. Liriano is woozy and Osuna is tired. Go Tribe!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Yep, lol

Bumgarner gets his shot tonight......interesting. I'm excited.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

There will never be a closer like Rivera in our lifetime. These closers being compared to him continue to choke in big games.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Damn I never thought the Red Sox would get swept.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

PGVan said:


> There's a reason the Raiders are looking to move to Vegas. If they can't get a new stadium Oakland, I don't think the A's will have much more luck. It wouldn't surprise me if Oakland is left with the Warriors as their only major pro sports team in a few years.
> 
> As for Tampa, the Rays are not getting a new stadium. They've been trying since 2008. There's that, and attendance is pitiful even when the team is good and has committed ownership. It's a failed expansion project in my opinion. Time to move on. Montreal is the perfect destination. Immediate Canada rivalry with the Jays and an even bigger rivalry with Boston in the AL East.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. Interesting read. Christ, I actually have no clue Jeff Loria owned the Expos as well. I know he got a lot of flack for Marlin's new stadium at first and gutting the team in exchange as a way to maximize profit sacrificing winning. Why he is one of the most hated owners in baseball.

I always wonder why Tampa has such a bad market for baseball. One would think Florida would be a decent market given its proximity to Central America.

As for the A's Raiders situation, I can chime in a bit and agree with Jermster of A's scenario of getting a new stadium being easier if Raiders were to move to Vegas or somewhere. One of the obstacles for Oakland right now is trying to get Raiders and A's to get a joint stadium which accommodates both, with both teams pitching into the cost. Both teams are desperate for a new stadium, but both want to contribute as little as possible financially themselves along with how much profit they share from the new stadium. but Raiders much more urgent. A's owners know this. So A's right now are just playing the waiting game and waiting for Raiders to balk and give into a deal that are much more favorable to the A's. But right now this deal doesn't even matter since they haven't even reached step 1 of 100 steps into getting a new stadium. If Raiders really is to relocate out of Oakland, the city can then focus more in working with the A's in getting a new ballpark for them. As a local there myself, I really would pick A's to stay than the Raiders. A's will have about 80 home games, while Raiders will have only 8. A's economically will be much more benefiting to the city than the Raiders. The Warriors will actually be moving to San Francisco in a few years to a new arena there that is currently being built. So a good likelihood that Oakland will have no pro sports teams 10 years from now unfortunately.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

chuckle @ giants. Talk bout Chokejob.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

M0rbid said:


> chuckle @ giants. Talk bout Chokejob.


For all the elimination game success that same Giants core group and Bruce Bochy have had in recent years, to label them chokers is beyond unfair.

How about give the Cubs some credit. That change in momentum they swung in the top of the 9th inning was exactly what the Giants have done to numerous teams when down to their last outs.

Ben Zobrist... that's a guy I want on my team. Clutch playoff performer and wins with pure class.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

agreed, no better post season core group over the last 6, 7 years than the Giants. Their number finally came up. Tough pill for Matt Moore to swallow. He had to sit and watch that.

Hats off to the Cubs. I'd like to see them go all the way even though I'm a Dodger fan.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Cubs are the obvious favorite to win it all.... i dont see any team beating lester, arrieta combo.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

As a former avid Giants fans, I hope Dusty Baker and the Nats take out the Dodgers tonight. I would love to see Dusty finally get his World Series ring before his long lustrious coaching career ends and rid himself of the stigma of being a great manager that could never win much in the postseason. 

I also don't mind seeing the Cubs winning it and finally breaking the curse. 

Or the Indians. 

As long as the Dodgers or Jays do not win, I am happy lol.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Jays lose Game 1... social media fairly quiet for a while. Then I wake up this morning and all my social media feeds are telling me is that the plate umpire screwed the Jays and that their radio announcer refuses to utter the word "Indians" because it's apparently so vehemently racist. (I worked sports retail for 12 years and trust me, nobody bought more product for the Indians, Braves, Chiefs, Redskins, Blackhawks, etc, than native people. Just stating that as a fact.)

It's also hilarious to me that Jays fans and media will always throw umpires under the bus when they lose. Crying about balls and strikes is their thing. I saw one low strike against Upton that wasn't a good call. Jays fans always refer to the pitch trackers networks use now... then when TBS' tracker showed a strike against Encarnacion, they ignore it because Edwin is crying about it. 

Jays lose Game 2... total silence... and yes, it's bliss. 

It's not over yet, but I'm looking forward to my Cubs vs Indians World Series wish coming true!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hmm things just got interesting. Cubs better win tonight or it is panic time.........aka game over.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

DING DONG, THE JAYS ARE GONE!!

Cubs vs Indians was my call from the first day of the postseason (with some wavering fear of the Giants). Almost there! Not over against the Dodgers just yet, but those bats woke the f*** up tonight.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Cubs win.... Kershaw with 4-7 record in the postseason....


----------



## dc634 (Dec 3, 2014)

So ridiculously joyful right now.

4 more wins!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

tough to be a 50 plus year Dodger fan. all the talent in the world the past 5 seasons and nothing to show for it. they need to find some money players. regular season means next to nothing. i'm so pissed right now.

but, damn, I'm happy for the Cubs. :yay
what a long trip it's been. My dad and I watched games together when I was a kid and he used to lament that Ernie Banks never made it to the Fall Classic. Crazy to think they are just now getting there again.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

This is the first year I actually called the World Series when the playoffs were set and it's the Indians vs Cubs. Imagine that!



M0rbid said:


> Cubs win.... Kershaw with 4-7 record in the postseason....


I hate stats like that because they never tell the entire story. Kershaw was a beast in the postseason for the Dodgers this year. Bad luck for him that tonight he was the opposition of destiny. Yes, I believe in s*** like that. Nobody was beating the Cubs tonight.



kesker said:


> tough to be a 50 plus year Dodger fan. all the talent in the world the past 5 seasons and nothing to show for it. they need to find some money players. regular season means next to nothing. i'm so pissed right now.


This year's Dodgers were different than playoff teams they've had in recent years. They used to be soft and get sneezed away in the first round. They were able to grind out some wins this year, come through in big moments and make some progress. They'll be good again next year, especially if Puig keeps on track after seemingly going through a personal change after being sent to the minors.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

PGVan said:


> This is the first year I actually called the World Series when the playoffs were set and it's the Indians vs Cubs. Imagine that!
> 
> I hate stats like that because they never tell the entire story. Kershaw was a beast in the postseason for the Dodgers this year. Bad luck for him that tonight he was the opposition of destiny. Yes, I believe in s*** like that. Nobody was beating the Cubs tonight.
> 
> This year's Dodgers were different than playoff teams they've had in recent years. They used to be soft and get sneezed away in the first round. They were able to grind out some wins this year, come through in big moments and make some progress. They'll be good again next year, especially if Puig keeps on track after seemingly going through a personal change after being sent to the minors.


Definitely agree the Cubs were destined. The Giants found that out in a bad way. Hats off to them. I hope they can keep it going. Yeah, the Dodgers did do better this year, I have to admit. Just getting antsy after not being in since '88. Lol, I guess I'm a little greedy.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Game 3 is way more important for the Cubs then the Indians with Kluber starting in game 4.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Great game so far, I'm foaming at the mouth.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

The Cubs seem to alternate games where they can't do anything at the plate and beating whatever great pitching comes their way. They need to string a couple good plate-performance games together if they want to win this series.

The danger tomorrow for the Cubs is to let Kluber into their heads... and the danger for the Indians is to not figure Kluber will put them up 3-1. He is on short rest.

It almost seems like there's a sense in Chicago of, "we're in the World Series", and that may be good enough. Always a deadly mindset to get into.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I know the Cubs will bring it tonight but will that be enough against Kluber.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Kevin001 said:


> I know the Cubs will bring it tonight but will that be enough against Kluber.


As long as whoever is behind the plate doesn't give him stretched corners while not giving the same to Lackey, it could be another pitching battle. (I'm a total neural in this series and I thought Lester got squeezed big time in Game 1 while Kluber got pretty much everything he wanted on the corners for strikes.)


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Perfect start for the Cubs. Good thing for Kluber the wind is blowing in. Zobrist would have just made it 3-0 without that. Kluber isn't superman... or Bumgarner.

Lackey on the other hand, washed up would be being nice about it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

PGVan said:


> As long as whoever is behind the plate doesn't give him stretched corners while not giving the same to Lackey, it could be another pitching battle. (I'm a total neural in this series and I thought Lester got squeezed big time in Game 1 while Kluber got pretty much everything he wanted on the corners for strikes.)


Welp Lackey is blowing it now.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Now the Cubs are panicking at the plate. They need a lot more than Heyward getting on base with two out if they're going to salvage this game. They're not beating the Indians 3 straight while facing elimination.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cubs are falling apart, the curse is real.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Lol yeah.....I'm spending a lot of my time tonight on another forum but....yeah.....oooooppppsssssss and that's out of here, Kipnis got that one ffs


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Curse was over when they made the World Series... at least according to all the sports media out there, it was about winning the NL pennant more than the WS. 

Too bad their batting lineup went into panic mode. They were swinging at everything out of the zone Kluber threw their way tonight. Good for the Cubs, they have a team built to be great for a long time. Indians are fairly similar to Rachel Phelps' team... of course not designed to lose, but a bunch of average players who gelled and a great manager to take them to the top. Not sure they'll be this good next season.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

World Series Mvp.....Kluber, Miller, or Kipnis.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

I don't think any Indians player has stood out to obvious MVP proportions. 

Kluber has been good, but I felt he was helped in Game 1 by a strike zone Lester wasn't getting and last night the Cubs' batters had no discipline whatsoever. Miller has been good, but he's also thrown 5.1 innings. He's doing a mid-late stopper's job, but I also don't get the sense he's stopped any momentum as the Cubs haven't generated any outside Game 2, where Miller didn't pitch.

Kipnis has been good at the plate, but if you're going to give him a nod, you have to give one to Perez too. He'd leading the Indians in RBIs, although on the back of a huge Game 1. In the end, you probably look at Kluber's 2-0 record and go with that. That said, lets also not get ahead of ourselves. While I don't see a comeback happening, the Cubs are in the World Series for a reason. It's not completely out of the question that Kluber is on the mound again for a Game 7.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

I'll tip my hat to Chapman. Went from thinking about sneaking back into Cuba after not covering first base to being the hero with an 8-out save!


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Only half an inning but hot damn the Cubs came to play.... and if there's one RF in MLB worse than Bautista, it's Chisenhall. Had he cut behind Naquin, it's 1-0 instead of 3-0.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Some words no sports fan in this lifetime thought he/she'd ever hear.... Cubs vs Indians, Game 7, World Series. 

Throw the intangibles and the first six games out the window. I have an hour between work and first pitch tomorrow for a beer run that will need to last all night. Neither drought wants to end. Extra innings would be a dream.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yep its all on Kluber now.....become a legend or be forgotten pretty much.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Kevin001 said:


> Yep its all on Kluber now.....become a legend or be forgotten pretty much.


It will be interesting to see how Kluber does on short rest twice within the series. The Cubs' batters look dialed in with Schwarber hitting second. If they see the ball that well tomorrow, I'm not sure any pitcher can mow them down. Also not to be forgotten, the Cubs will have Lester and Lackey available if necessary. Indians will be hoping they see Lester at some point so they can steal a dozen bases.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

PGVan said:


> It will be interesting to see how Kluber does on short rest twice within the series. The Cubs' batters look dialed in with Schwarber hitting second. If they see the ball that well tomorrow, I'm not sure any pitcher can mow them down. Also not to be forgotten, the Cubs will have Lester and Lackey available if necessary. Indians will be hoping they see Lester at some point so they can steal a dozen bases.


Yep this game will be interesting and epic to say the least.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

What a game....wow.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

I knew they were gonna win it all before the playoff started.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You can't officially congratulate the Cubs (I am a Reds fan), without Harry Caray "CUBS WIN! CUBS WIN!"

......and Bill Murray was AT the game! How fitting!













 Twenty-five years after that was made, they end up winning.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

GOOD GOD DAMN! What a game. We'll never see anything like it again. I'll put it up there... best game of all time. With the game itself and the intangibles involved, that's where it should be.

The beauty of baseball is personified with how the 8th inning went for Chapman and the fact he got the W tonight.

Brilliant choice for MVP too. Zobrist was clutch all series. Well deserved.


----------



## PineconeMachine (Jan 17, 2012)

Great game tonight. One of the best of all time.


----------

